# Gamma line in NE Ohio?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where to purchase Gamma line in NE Ohio? I found one spool at Kames Sports Center in Canton. It was the only one they had and that was only there because their Rep gave it to them. He didn't know when they would get more in and I got it for 4.99 but he commented that wouldn't be the normal price.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

For all the talk about I couldn't find it. Finally had to order it online!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It does seem like great line. I saw it at the classic in Pittsburgh and was contemplating purchasing it then but it was bad timing. I'll prob just order it online as well. It's that time of the year and I'd like to respool with it.


----------



## SenkoMaster (Jul 5, 2005)

that stuff is garbage. Just a big marketing hype to sell their product. Check out Sufix Performance Braid if you haven't yet. Dick's has rebates on it and this stuff works way better than that gamma junk.


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

You may be getting an earful, Gamma is Reel Lady's sponsor!!!!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

bassn'gal said:


> You may be getting an earful, Gamma is Reel Lady's sponsor!!!!


lol I was just thinking the same thing when reading his post. I too will be giving it a try.


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

Buckeye Outdoors in Heath (Newark) has it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe I've seen it at Dicks in Parma. I have heard about the marketing hype too, I'm not knocking the line, I've never actually used it, just heard some talk.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Gander Mountain in N. Canton


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

SmallieGuy,

I will be in Canton tomorrow, does Gander have the Copolymer and the the fluoro??


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

SenkoMaster said:


> that stuff is garbage. Just a big marketing hype to sell their product. Check out Sufix Performance Braid if you haven't yet. Dick's has rebates on it and this stuff works way better than that gamma junk.


I'll keep Sufix in mind if I am looking for Braid.  Gamma makes fluorcarbon and copolymer. 
We started using it way back last summer long before Marcia was even thinking about sponsors. Reel Lady, Reelson, and I tried between 10 and 12 brands. We found for the same pound line Gamma outcasted and I might also add outlasted every other brand. We fish 5 to 7 times a week and before we started testing lines Zach and I were respooling every week. After we made the switch we kept it on for the rest of the year without respooling (several months). 

Marcia was very skeptical of the line watching the demonstration. She pulled me away and said, "There has to be a gimmick". I went back and bought a couple of spools and it wasn't till she actually put it on her reel that she became a believer. The best test is to put it on your reel and give it a try. I know we love it and Marcia has in fact turned down 1 major sponsor because they would have required she drop Gamma and use their line instead. You never will know if you don't spool it up and try it for yourself though.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

In Ohio...

Rodmakers Shoppe
20884 Royalton Road
Strongsville, OH 44149
(440) 572-0400


Snug Harbor Sports
1021 Broad Street
Conneaut, OH 44030
440-593-3755

Books & Hooks
110 Maple Avenue 
Girard, OH 44420 
350-454-1906 

Kames
8516 Cleveland Ave 
North Canton, OH 44720 
330-499-4558 

DWB Bait and Tackle
786 Richmond Street
Painesville, OH 44077
440-354-8473

Online sources

Bass Pro Shops
Cabelas

I'm very much aware of how hard this line is to find, and I have spoken with GAMMA about becoming a reseller through my website. 
I will let you know when or if this happens. (It has to go through corporate first)


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

ReelLady,

I know Buckeye Outdoors has it and someone mentioned Gander Mtn., Is there a possibility they buy it from a distributor that isn't on yout list?? I really want to try the Copolymer and will stop at Gander in Canton tomorrow to pick some up. It would be nice to have some closer though, especially is I like it!!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I just sent an email to GAMMA and requested an updated vendor list for OHIO. I will post as soon as I get the info  
Also, dont forget, there is a mfg. rebate until May 31. 
Buy 2 spools, get third free. Download rebate form from website or pick up at store when you purchase the line. 
www.gammafishing.com


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dang bill.. you got a DEAL!!.. $5 a spool.. heck, send me 3..lol.. they sell them here for $13 a spool.. OUCH!!!.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I was at Buckeye Outdoors off of 70 on Saturday and they didn't have any at all UNLESS I missed it.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

gander mtn in sheffield lake had some today.


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

TritonBill,

I stand corrected, It was the Rodmakers Shop that I saw it at. I have been to so many places in the last 3 months looking at tackle and have gotten dizzy!! My son corrected me because he remembered me showing it to him and that we wanted to try it.


----------



## BassMan200 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder if guys like Greg Hackney and Anthony Gagliardi feel the same way about the line as SenkoMaster? Both of them have won major tournaments this year using Gamma and from what I'm hearing, a whole bunch of the other top guys have switched as well. You would think that those guys would only fish with what they felt was the best stuff when it comes to the most critical piece of equipment they use...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

He's (Senkomaster) entitled to his opinion, heck If some company wanted to give me free line I'd hype it too. I love Power Pro personally, GO BUY SOME! It did help our team get a 3rd place finish at a wednesday night tourney last Summer!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Just received this info from GAMMA....
Here are current dealers that carry GAMMA line. If they are out, please request that they order more, and tell them what you need. 

Kames Sport Center.....Canton 
Fin, Feather and Fur.....Ashland
Buckeye Outdoors........Hebron 
Fisherman's Quarter's...Columbus 
Jann's Netcraft.............Maumee 
Fisherman's Quarter's...Dayton 
Rodmaker Shoppe.......Strongsville 
Tackle Box..................Ironton
DWB Bait and Tackle......Painesville
Rodmakers Shoppe........Strongsville
Snug Harbor Sports.......Conneaut
Books & Hooks............Girard


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got my 4 lb test in today. I will let ya all know how it is on sat!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

dude, power pro is clutch under pressure!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You Can Say That Again, Go Buy Some It Works For Me!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Just got back from Gander Mountian in Hilliard and picked up a carrying bag for my rod and reel, 12LB test Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Cast, and Gamma Compitition Grade 6LB test. So now everybody know Gander in Hilliard has the Gamma line.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Could anyone tell me if Gamma makes Edge fluorocarbon or fluorocarbon leader in 100 pound test -- 55 yd or 27 yd spool.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I know they make the leader material in 80lb for sure up to 110 yard spools. I'm not certain about the edge fluorocarbon though. Either Marcia or I will find out and let you know.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks, Reel Man
Appreciate it


Gamma --- Buy two, get one free
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600392&hasJS=true


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Bought some Gamma today at Buckeye Sports Center off of I-70.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Blue Pike-

Edge also comes in 80 lb. Gamma offers Big Game Leader Coils in 100 lb, 150 lb, and 200 lb. 16 1/2 yard lengths. I'm not sure what the Big Game Leader is made of though.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks Reel Man -- I'll look for the 100lb leader coils on the www. 

Gamma ---- Buy two, get one free

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600392&hasJS=true


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

Went to fin feather and fur in ashland to buy some gamma line and they said they don`t even carry it.


----------

